# 1954 Schwinn Jaguar



## hzqw2l (Mar 3, 2012)

Got this today.
Original 1954 Schwinn 3-Speed Jaguar.
Sports the correct Schwinn crash rail seat, weinmann heavyweight brakes, S-2 rims with an Alloy Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub and shifter.  Need to find a decent Delta Rocket Ray headlight to make it complete.

Original Red Paint has sun faded to a green/gold hue and the decals can still be recognized so I think I'll just let it be.


----------



## Boris (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey, that's a pretty cool bike! Enjoy it!


----------



## mruiz (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are hard to find. Nice
 mitch


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree. Great bike, let it ride!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Do these get a horntank too?


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 3, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Do these get a horntank too?




No tank.  Here's the advance flyer:


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! Super nice original bike. I agree, just detail it and ride. Too nice to mess with.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 4, 2012)

Great score.  I think the seat is an upgrade unit, even nicer than the original seat.  Pretty sure the original seat had a crash rail that went all the way around, but I've seen more than a few of the original style seats fail where the seat rails collapse in the rear.  These heavyweight Jaguars are neat riding bikes, I have a very ratty one that's in line for a heavy refurbishment one of these days.  Dropped a 22 tooth sprocket on the back and it rides nice and easy.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 4, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Pretty sure the original seat had a crash rail that went all the way around, but I've seen more than a few of the original style seats fail where the seat rails collapse in the rear.
> Cheers, Geoff




Check your 1953 parts catalog for the Air-flow seat (7001).

That's the one listed in the equipment list on the Jaguar advance ad that I posted.  It's the double side rail seat.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 5, 2012)

Sure enough, I stand corrected.  Dang, now I've got to track down another part for my Jaguar project.  Shows up with that same seat in the 1955 catalog as well, not sure why I thought it came with the full crash bar seat. Oh, well.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 5, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Sure enough, I stand corrected.  Dang, now I've got to track down another part for my Jaguar project.  Shows up with that same seat in the 1955 catalog as well, not sure why I thought it came with the full crash bar seat. Oh, well.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Another oddity in the literature.  The 1953 Advance lists Royal Rider Whitewall or Blackwall tires and the 1955 Catalog shows Schwinn Monsoon Cords.

I have the original Royal Rider tires for this bike but they're beat.  Can't ride them but I'll probably install them for display.


----------



## spoker (Mar 5, 2012)

*jag seat*

most of the ballooner jags cam came with a very rare seat made in ohio,not a troxel though,some jags came with the 2 rail seat but most of the time the 2 rail seat came on a ballooner panther,AJ


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 15, 2012)

spoker said:


> most of the ballooner jags cam came with a very rare seat made in ohio,not a troxel though,some jags came with the 2 rail seat but most of the time the 2 rail seat came on a ballooner panther,AJ




What was the brand name of the seat?


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Nice Pick*

What a score.  Nice and complete.  Really cool sun faded patina, and the stencils still look good and strong.  Lube it and ride it.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 17, 2012)

My '54 Jaguar has the same seat but different rail.


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2012)

*jag seat*

i had a original ballooner jag that had the single rail seat,was made in ohio,alira or somthing like that,the jag comes with single rail or double rail,the single rail seat is VERY hard to find,the double rail is the same as balooner panther, AJ,High Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## racoop81 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Jaguar seat*



greenephantom said:


> Sure enough, I stand corrected.  Dang, now I've got to track down another part for my Jaguar project.  Shows up with that same seat in the 1955 catalog as well, not sure why I thought it came with the full crash bar seat. Oh, well.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




This is the original seat off (and soon to be back on) my 1955 Jag. Single crash rail Troxel. I am pretty sure this was used in many cases. I'm tracking down some of my literature to find more pics. But I have seen this on others. Putting together my Emerald Green baby again after moving cross country.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 26, 2012)

*Is the seat guard on my '54 correct or not?*

After looking at the seat from racoop81 Jaguar, I am wondering if the rail on mine is correct.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

If I am not mistaken.

Schwinn was not unlike any other manufacturer 'back in the day' or today...

They would use whatever vendors' parts they had on hand,even if it didnt match the brocure exactly.(Keep the Line Moving)

Remember that was/is Mass Production.

"Avarage Joe" on the production line didnt know or care what is the "correct" seat for a bike.

Bolt it on and move it on down the line.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

Could that seat have been changed in 58 years?


----------

